# Fresh lemon & hot water



## mum2westiesGill (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi, I've been reading that a mug of hot or tepid water like you'd do for a cup of tea & fresh lemon if drunk first thing in the morning has many health benefits. I wondered if these http://www.opiesfoods.com/product/Sliced Lemons/15  rather than an actual lemon could be used with the same benefits?


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 3, 2015)

I drink Jif Lemon straight out of the bottle & have done for years & years


----------



## Michael12420 (Apr 3, 2015)

I drink lots of lemon and juice but mostly in G&T's!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 3, 2015)

HOBIE said:


> I drink Jif Lemon straight out of the bottle & have done for years & years



I used to do that - squirt it under my tongue!  

Sorry Gill, it's not something I've tried. I'm a bit sceptical about health claims for a lot of things, I must admit! Sounds refreshing though, and the jar of lemons would mean less waste if you are only going to need one every now and then and don't want to waste a whole lemon


----------



## Maryanne29 (Apr 3, 2015)

I've heard it's supposed to "wake up" your digestive system. I like it as a drink sometimes and make it with Sainsburys concentrated lemon juice - from the baking aisle.


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Apr 4, 2015)

http://foodmatters.tv/articles-1/cheers-to-drinking-warm-lemon-water

also 

http://tasty-yummies.com/2013/03/18/10-benefits-to-drinking-warm-lemon-water-every-morning/

I had my first morning today of drinking a small mug of lemon juice and hot water so lets see how I go. I want to carry on doing this & I'm doing it for all the good benefits but at the moment the most important one is in the second link and because I'm getting very stressed & anxious re all the house moving - we've only just got the house on the market 2 weeks ago

"6) Energizes You and Enhances Your Mood. The energy a human receives from food comes from the atoms and molecules in your food. A reaction occurs when the positive charged ions from food enter the digestive tract and interact with the negative charged enzymes. Lemon is one of the few foods that contain more negative charged ions, providing your body with more energy when it enters the digestive tract. The scent of lemon also has mood enhancing and energizing properties. The smell of lemon juice can brighten your mood and help clear your mind. Lemon can also help reduce anxiety and depression.


----------



## Caroline (Apr 5, 2015)

Not sure about actual health benefits. Hubby has lung cancer which is under control, I give him honey and lemon to help ease the cough he gets if he runs out of medicine and took advice about taking it with a tea spoon of whisky which helps.


----------

